# reclamaciones por emanante de prueba



## edita namas

Hola de nuevo,
Sigo en mi lucha traduciendo la póliza de seguros y me he atascado con esta expresión,"emanante de prueba",  que no sé qué puede significar ni cómo traducir, por tanto.

El contexto:
Queda expresamente convenido que el Riesgo Quinto (Responsabilidad Civil) no cubre la responsabilidad civil y reclamaciones por emanante de prueba, modificación, adquisición, obtención, preparación, procesamiento, fabricación, manipulación, distribución, almacenamiento, aplicación o cualquier otro uso de material de cualquier clase que entera o parcialmente se origine en el cuerpo humano (por ejemplo, pero no limitado, tejidos, células, órganos, trasplantes, sangre, orina, excreciones y secreciones) y cualesquiera derivados o productos biosintéticos provenientes de tales materiales. 

Mi intento:
_Origin/Reason for test/evidence????
_
Pero no tengo ni idea, estoy completamente perdida aquí, la verdad. Ojalá puedan ayudarme. Muchas gracias de antemano__


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tal vez result/outcome of a test, of testing.


----------



## edita namas

Thanks Sprachliebhaber, it's another option to consider..It's just that I'm still struggling to know what the meaning of the original sentence is


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Parecen querer excluir cualquier cosa relacionada con el cuerpo humano. Ahora que vuelvo a leerlo, "emanante" puede referirse a la lista entera, no solamente a "prueba", y la traducción puede ser "emanating/coming/resulting from tests/testing, modification, acquisition, ...".


----------



## Bevj

No creo que _emanante_ aquí tenga el sentido literal de _come_ o _result from._
Creo que la definición adecuada es

_Desprenderse de los cuerpos las sustancias volátiles.  (_De nuestro diccionario).

Tal como dice Sprachliebhaber,  no se trata de 'emanante de prueba' sino 'emanante de [prueba, modificación,.......]
O sea - y solo te doy una idea, no una traducción literal - está hablando del contacto con fluidos corporales, tejidos etc. que puedan contaminar o infectar durante pruebas, su manipulación, o cualquier contacto con ellos.


----------



## edita namas

Muchísimas gracias chicos, tienen toda la razón, lo analizaré para buscar una traducción que sea fiel a ese sentido de _"Desprenderse de los cuerpos las sustancias volátiles"_, quizás la mejor solución sea la que propuso Sprachliebhaber, "_emanating from_" y el resto de la oración tendré que estudiarlo con calma con un buen café bien cargado, a ver si me llega la inspiración, jiji. muchas gracias de nuevo compis, son siempre de gran ayuda


----------



## Isabel Sewell

NON PLUS ULTRA 
it seems to me that what you are trying to translate is
...responsabilidad civil emanante de prueba, modificacion,...
...CIVIL RESPONSIBILITY EMANATING FROM - proofing, modification, acquisition, obtaining, preparation, processing,...


----------



## edita namas

Thank you very much Isabel for your ideas


----------



## Isabel Sewell

edita namas said:


> Thank you very much Isabel for your ideas



Un placer poder ayudar


----------



## chepe jones

"liability resulting from the testing, modification, acquisition..."


----------



## edita namas

Thanks a lot, chepe jones, I'll take that into account for next time


----------

